# HELP!! Antidepressants and food cravings.



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi All,I am currently taking 10 mg of Celexa for anxiety and generalized anxiety disorder. I am having a real problem with weight gain. I work out 5 days a week. The problem is that I have been getting uncontrollable cravings for something sweet and food. I don't seem to have a problem with it in the morning and early afternoon. It hits later afternoon and evenings. I have tried small meals. Slimfast milkshakes and drinking water. The urge comes on and I just HAVE to eat something and I do not seem to get filled up.Has anybody ever had that problem and what did you do? In the last approximately 7 months I have been on several different antidepressants/aniety medications trying to find one that works. I was first put on Lexapro, which caused severe anxiety and sent me to the emergency room with a panic attack. Effexor XR- Which caused me to drop 20lbs but also caused more anxiety. He then added Xanax. I was still having problems and started to have trouble with short term memory loss. I was then put on Zoloft, Which caused me to gain weight because I was hungry 24/7. Even waking in the middle of the night wanting food. I do not think I should switch med's again.


----------



## 16675 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi, I am on lexapro now and it really helps me a lot with my anxiety. But, before I started taking it I lost weight and within three months I started gaining it back plus extra. I also am going through menopause and I think that adds to the problem because my doctor said that it slowed down my matabolizim. I hope this helps you.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome trina


----------

